# هجوم على الاقباط فى ابو قرقاص البلد بالمنيا



## عادل غطاس (19 أبريل 2011)

مدينة أبو قرقاص هي إحدى مراكز محافظة المنيا.

وتقع إلى الجنوب من مدينة المنيا أي تتوسط كلاً من مركز المنيا شمالاً ومركز ملوي جنوباً.

كما يعد مركز أبوقرقاص من أهم المراكز الموجوده بمحافظة المنيا.

 ويضم مركز أبو قرقاص عدد ثمانية مجالس قروية وتضم هذه المجالس القروية عددا كبيرا من القرى والنجوع وهي:

مدينة أبو قرقاص :وتضم أبو قرقاص البلد

أبيوها : وتضم أبيوها ومنسافيس

أتليدم: وتضم أتليدم وساقيه موسي ومكين والسرو

بني حسن الشروق:وتضم بني حسن الشروق والشيخ تمي وشيبه

بني عبيد :وتضم بني عبيد النحال وصنيم البربا

بني موسى: وتضم الفقاعي- بني خيار- ريحانة- كوم المحرص - بني موسي جريس : وتضم منتوت وبلنصورة

وفى ابو قرقاص البلد قامت مشاجرة بين مسلمين وبعضهما شرق البلد حيث ان البلد منقسمة الى شرق وغرب فشرق البلد والجسر   يسكنها المسلمون وقليل جدا من المسيحيين
والعكس من الغرب   
 حدث على اثر المشاجرة موت واحد مسلم
وهنا دق ناقوص الخطر على المسيحيين
فقاموا المسلمون بمشاكل متهمين المسيحيين بقتل المسلم
ويحدثون ترويع للمسيحيين
وبدأة يطرقون الابواب عنوة ويهددون المسيحيين بالقتل والانتقام
فماذا نفعل      والحكومة هنا ايدك منها والارض  لابتحل ولا ,,,,,,, 
المصدر مكالمة تليفون  من اخى حيث انا مستقر فى القاهرة واهلى بالبلد  

نزلة أسمنت : وتضم نزلة أسمنت وكفر لبس


----------



## MAJI (19 أبريل 2011)

الا يوجد كبار ووجهاء من كلا الاطراف للتفاهم ؟
المسلمون على اهبة الاستعداد دائما لمحاربة المسيحي ولا يحتاج إلا لحجة حتى وان كانت كاذبة (زقة صغيرة)
هذا نتاج التربية الاسلامية سواءا من البيت او الجامع
نصلي ان يوجد بينهم عقلاء ليحلوا الاشكال


----------



## SALVATION (19 أبريل 2011)

_فية فعلا احداث بس المسيحيين اغلبية عندنا والجيش نزل البلد كسروا كوفى شوب بتاع علاء رضا رشدى احد المرشحين السابقين لمجلس الشعب وكان فية معركة بين جزارين مسلمين سقط فيها 2 قتلى و8 مصابين كلهم مسلمين ولزقوها لعلاء برضة وربنا يستر_
_على لسان اعضاء منتدانا الزين يسكنون بالقرب من مكان الحادث_
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 أبريل 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> _فية فعلا احداث بس المسيحيين اغلبية عندنا والجيش نزل البلد كسروا كوفى شوب بتاع علاء رضا رشدى احد المرشحين السابقين لمجلس الشعب وكان فية معركة بين جزارين مسلمين سقط فيها 2 قتلى و8 مصابين كلهم مسلمين ولزقوها لعلاء برضة وربنا يستر_
> _على لسان اعضاء منتدانا الزين يسكنون بالقرب من مكان الحادث_
> _شكراا للخبر_​




*الكلام صحيح ومصدرى صديقه فى المكان نفسه هناك وقالتلى الدنيا متولعه*
*وعمالين يشتموا فى المسيحين هناك *
*ربنا يستر *
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2011)

*استر يا رب واحمى ولادك من بطشهم ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للخبر

ربنا يرحم


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2011)

*البشاير – صموئيل العشاى :
قامت مجموعات سلفيه بمحافظة المنيا - أمس - بأعمال شغب وتكسير وحرق ضد ممتلكات لأقباط بقرية أبو قرقاص البلد التابعة لمركز أبو قرقاص، حيث أتهم السلفيين المحامى علاء رضا رشدي بأنه زعيم أقباط المنيا وهو الذي يقوى قلبهم فى مواجه الجماعة السلفيين التي تريد الحكم الاسلامى .

وهاجم السلفيون أمس ممتلكات رشدي وتم تكسيرها عن أخرها، ولم تقم الشرطة بأي دور يذكر فى تقديم حماية حقيقة لرشدي الذي حبس بمنزله فى انتظار هجمات جديدة - اليوم - على منزله ، ويستعد مسلموا قرية بني حسن التي تسكنها أغلبية مسلمة للهجوم على قرية أبو قرقاص البلد التي تقطنها أغلبية قبطية ويتزعمهم رشدي.

وقال علاء رضا رشدى المحامى فى اتصال هاتفي مع "البشاير "، أن الحكاية تبدأ مع عودته من مدينة القاهرة حيث كان يترافع فى إحدى القضايا، وبوصوله القريه فى حوالى الساعة التاسعة علم أنه توجد مشاجرة كبيرة بين سائقي الميكروباص فيما بينهم، ولم يتهم رشدي بالأمر وذهب إلى منزله ليستريح من عناء السفر.

ويتابع رشدي أنه علم من خلال اتصلت هاتفيه فى العاشرة مساءا بوجود تجمهر حول كافتريا تقع على المرسي السياحي الغربي لقرية بنى حسن، وقام السلفيون بتكسير الكافتريا فقط لأنها ملك لرشدي الذى يتزعم الأقباط وأكثرهم وواجه ومالا، وبعدها بدأ السلفيون فى حرق الكافتريا أمعنا فى أزلال زعيم الأقباط بأبو قرقاص .

وقال رشدى أنه أجرى اتصالات بمدير امن المنيا الذي طمئنه، وأكد له ان الأمر بسيط وسيتم احتواءه بسرعة، ونزل مدير الأمن فى الساعة الثانية عشرا عندما بدأ السلفيون يتجمعون فى الجمعية الشرعية بأبو قرقاص بنية مهاجمة منزل رشدى وطرده من القرية، وعندما وصل مدير الأمن إليهم وتحدث إليهم كثيرا لمحاولة تهدئتهم وامتصاص غضبهم .

بينما كان على الجانب الأخر توجهت مجموعة أخرى مباشرتا إلى الكافتريا الأخرى التي يملكها ب " الفكرية "، وقاموا بحصارها وطرد روادها، وعندما تلقى رشدى اتصالات من العاملين بالمكان قام على الفور بالاتصال برئيس مباحث ابو قرقاص الذي طمئنه بأنه لن يحدث شئ وان الأمر تحت السيطرة، و قابلت رئيس المباحث قال لي لا تقلق وبعدها بنص ساعة كسروها واحرقوها. 

وروى رشدى أنه علم أنهم بعد حرق الكافتريا تشاجر المتظاهرون مع بعضهم البعض فقتل أحدهم فيما بينهم، وقال رشدى كنت فى منزلي ومعي العديد من ضبابط المباحث وعلمنا بناء قتل أحد السلفيين*


----------



## عادل غطاس (19 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااا لمروركم وربنا  يسترها


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

*الي أين أنتي ذاهبة يا مصر يا قبطية .... الي الهاوية السلفية*​


----------



## noraa (19 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يسترها على اولادة جيش وظباط اية اللى بتدوروا عليهم اللة يرحم المسيحين


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 أبريل 2011)

الرب معنا


----------



## السندبادعرب (19 أبريل 2011)

الموضوع بمنتهى البساطه مسيحى عمل مطب ادام بيته    حصل  حادثه بسبب المطب لسائق مكروباص  مسلم 
راح المسلم  ومعاه ناس وراحوا طالبوا انه يشيل المطب 
المسيحى  هو  اصاحبوا اطلقوا نار  على المسلمين مات 2 وخمسه اصابات كلها اطلاق نارى والى ماتوا  كلهم مسلمين 


اهالى القتلى والمصابين حرقوا بيوت  والكافتيريا  بتااعت الاقباط الى اطلقوا النار يعنى موضوع انتقام من الناس الى اطلقوا النار


الموضوع بيحصل  فى اى حته اى خناقه ويموت حد اهالى القتيل بتنتقم وخصوصا فى الصعيد  وموضوع الثار  فبلاش نحول الموضوع لفتنه طائفيه




ربنا يعدى الايام الى جايا على خير


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> الموضوع بمنتهى البساطه مسيحى عمل مطب ادام بيته حصل حادثه بسبب المطب لسائق مكروباص مسلم
> راح المسلم ومعاه ناس وراحوا طالبوا انه يشيل المطب
> المسيحى هو اصاحبوا اطلقوا نار على المسلمين مات 2 وخمسه اصابات كلها اطلاق نارى والى ماتوا كلهم مسلمين
> 
> ...


*ثواني ثواني ......... *






*النهاية *
*نشكراً علي حسن المتابعة .... مع تحياتي منتج الفيلم :giveup:*


*أهم حاجة يا سندبات اوعي تزعل مني ...ز أنا مواطن عنصري مسيحي سلفي ... بس بموت في الهزار*​


----------



## السندبادعرب (19 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ثواني ثواني ......... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





عايز تستظرف   او مش عايز تصدق ده شئ يعنيك

هذا ما اعلمه   والى  عنده اعتراض فى قولته يجيب دليل  عكس كلامى


مسحين قتلو مسلمين وموضوع التار معروف فى الصعيد


عايز تعملوا فتنه طائفيه وتخلى البلد كلها تشارك فى التار  ده ؟؟؟؟؟


يبقى كده انت عايز تخرب البلد والبلد اساسا متفرقيش معاك ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> عايز تستظرف او مش عايز تصدق ده شئ يعنيك





السندبادعرب قال:


> هذا ما اعلمه والى عنده اعتراض فى قولته يجيب دليل عكس كلامى
> 
> 
> مسحين قتلو مسلمين وموضوع التار معروف فى الصعيد
> ...


 
*يا رب واحد غيري يرد ..... أنا تعبت من شغل الأطفال*​


----------



## BITAR (19 أبريل 2011)

*الخراب ات لا محاله يا مصر*
*بفضل الاسلاميين*
*ربنا يسامحك يا محمد يا ابن امنة*​


----------



## esambraveheart (20 أبريل 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> عايز تعملوا فتنه طائفيه وتخلى البلد كلها تشارك فى التار  ده ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> يبقى كده انت عايز تخرب البلد والبلد اساسا متفرقيش معاك ؟؟؟؟؟؟


*يا جدع ارحمنا بقي شويه من شغل الاستعباط و تمثيل الكياسه بتاعك ده 
عامل قلبك عالبلد يعني ؟؟؟؟
طب ما تبطل كذب و تبطل نشر اكاذيب تغيظ و قصص مفبركه​*


----------



## عادل غطاس (20 أبريل 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> عايز تستظرف   او مش عايز تصدق ده شئ يعنيك
> 
> هذا ما اعلمه   والى  عنده اعتراض فى قولته يجيب دليل  عكس كلامى
> 
> ...






 اولا شكرا على المرور 
  ثانيا الموضوع مابقاش طار لما يروحوه بحرقوا بيوت ناس تانية 
 وكمان هما دلوقتى متجهين للهجوم على كنيسة الشهيد تادرس الشطبى بابو قرقاص
فى محاولة لتخريب الكنيسة


----------



## عادل غطاس (20 أبريل 2011)

انا على اتصال دائم بالبلد لانى اهلى هناك
 ودلوقتى فى محاولة للهجوم على الكنيسة
   الساعة الان   1.6


----------



## babs (20 أبريل 2011)

_مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر_


----------



## النهيسى (21 أبريل 2011)

_*الرب يعمل الخير وتهدأ الأمور  *_​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أبريل 2011)

[YOUTUBE]-IUR-bZtIN4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> [YOUTUBE]-IUR-bZtIN4[/YOUTUBE]​



*الجيش والشعب والارهابيين ايد واحده
عاوزه  قطعها :bomb:*


----------

